# Can humans infect mice with RI ?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was talking with another breeder about this, and i wondered if it's even possible for us humans to infect our stock with RI etc.

What about mice infecting people with RI etc.?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

As far as I know each species of animal has their own RI bacteria. Now don't go quoting me yet, let's let others confirm what I said! I do know the answer to your question is "no, it's not possible". 

Each animal, incidentally, has their own species of mite. I know that for sure.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, we can. There was a discussion of that in this forum some months back. I'll try to remember who input that info.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it depends on the type of bacteria. When my daughter had strep I wouldn't let her anywhere the mousery


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know that at my college, they believe we can pass on certain infections, the animal technicians wont let you in the rodent rooms if you have a cold!
Annie


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As far as each species having its own set of bacteria/viruses, that's sadly not true at all. Guinea pigs, for example, can share influenza with humans quite easily.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Box turtles can catch human viruses.


----------

